# New toy to play with



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 5, 2012)

$8 figured what the heck. Spartus Full Vue


----------



## IanG (Jun 5, 2012)

Interesting camera.  Full-Vues were extremely common here in the UK but made by Ensign (Houghton-Butcher). I remember many people using them when I was a kid. They were about the cheapest camear you could buy but the top version had some basic controls like choice of shutter speed & aperture also zone focussing.

Ian


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah the only control you have is "instant" shutter or "open" allowing you to hold it open however you want.

I know they aren't all that great just hoping to throw some expired film in it and see what happens.


----------



## IanG (Jun 6, 2012)

Ideally you need a film like Verichrome Pan which had a lot more latitude than modern films.  Have fun with it 

Ian


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 6, 2012)

I figured I'd throw some cheaper modern 120 in it to make sure it works before spending money on something like that.  I'd hate to find out something doesn't work and it munches the roll.


----------



## IanG (Jun 6, 2012)

The most forgiving modern film would be XP-2 but it's C41 processing, failing that I'd use FP4 or HP5 depending on the weather.

Ian


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 6, 2012)

Currently there is a roll of EKTAR 100 in it.


----------



## Horngreen (Jun 7, 2012)

Yours has something mine doesn't on the side. Any idea what the small bolt and 1/8 audio plug looking thing are? I've turned mine into a film slitter in order to cut 120 film down to 127 film. Saw it on Flickr and it doesn't damage the camera.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 7, 2012)

I think it's the flash mount.


----------

